# Salaries in the finance industry



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I recently moved to the U.A.E and have been looking for job for the last three months. My background is in audit but I'm interested in moving to Corporate Finance/Advisory. I have a US undergrad degree and a Masters from Oxbridge. 

I have finally landed an interview with PwC in their deals time for a Senior Consultant position. Can anyone tell me what salary range I can expect? What kind of allowances would be included along with the base salary typically in a Big 4 firm? Is there room for negotiation?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Glassdoor.com


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

By the way, found this article (quite old though): BBC News | Education | Oxbridge MA degrees under threat

Did you buy your Masters?


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

How many years experience do you have? 

are you going to be based in Dubai?

I am in one of the Big4 myself, won't say which as I would like to be myself on this forum lol, and I do not want to represent my firm on here! lool.

Allowances -

Housing allowance - you can get that as an advance payment.
Transport allowance
Masters Allowance - Because you have a masters degree.
Flight tickets to back home -
Arabic allowance - IF you speak arabic.

then your basic salary.

But to be honest it is all together 1 salary they split it so they only pay you overtime on half of the package as they only pay overtime on your salary, and also your gratuity is paid based on your basic salary.

I would say that as a senior consultant you would get an offer of around 15-16k at the highest per month. this is ALL in, and this is based on you get into Deals and not Audit.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Your salary range will be AED 14-17k.


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

How many years experience do you have? My friend works for one of the Big4, in IT consulting. He was offered a job after about 5 years experience, and was offered a total package of around 35K/month including housing, children's fees, transportation. Then the bonuses etc. He got his MBA from a top B-school in India, and undergrad engineering degree, from THE top engineering college in India.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

DubaiResident said:


> How many years experience do you have? My friend works for one of the Big4, in IT consulting. He was offered a job after about 5 years experience, and was offered a total package of around 35K/month including housing, children's fees, transportation. Then the bonuses etc. He got his MBA from a top B-school in India, and undergrad engineering degree, from THE top engineering college in India.


That salary is not even close to what he will be offered.

He mentioned he will be interviewing for a senior consultant, and for that position he will be lucky to be offered what Zexotic said 17k , 

Your friend with 5 years experience, is probably coming in at manager level and above.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone! 

I have approx. 4.5 years of experience before I went to do the Masters. This would put me in the Senior Consultant category, according to the manager who interviewed me. 

The salary seems quite low  But this is an experience I really want. I have been getting other interviews that are more related to compliance/risk management that are financially more attractive. 

I did pay for my masters (which is not an MA, its from the business school) specifically with some valuation experience in mind. I hope that my choices will pay off later on as I'm trying to follow my passion.


----------



## Nig (Dec 7, 2014)

taliacottage said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I have approx. 4.5 years of experience before I went to do the Masters. This would put me in the Senior Consultant category, according to the manager who interviewed me.
> 
> ...


If it is your passion and it is something you will love doing then go for it I would say. If you really do no want to continue with audit/compliance then it is the right time to jump ships now. 


good luck nonetheless


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks! Fingers crossed


----------

